# autour de la guitare



## rennesman (11 Août 2005)

je voudrais ouvrir un thread pour les guitaristes de macgé.
Qu'avez vous comme matos? qu'est ce que vous jouez? vous avez des bons plans?
qu'est ce que vous écoutez en guitare? voila, tout quoi!
Gamme, blues, jazz, tablature rock et folk,instruments,pédales,
Tout ce qui concerne la guitare!..


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Voilà qui peut être interessant...

Moi je suis fan de T Bone Walker et na.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Pour le matos, tu commences...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

Gibson LesPaul Custom et Marshall JTM45...

mon truc, surtout Led Zep.....




ps: tiens, me rapelle quelqu'un ce pseudo.......


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: tiens, me rapelle quelqu'un ce pseudo.......



J'y ai également pensé ... 

Et ce sera ma seule intervention ici ... Je suis pas guitariste !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai également pensé ...
> 
> Et ce sera ma seule intervention ici ... Je suis pas guitariste !




oui, la seule, mais elle valait son pesant de cacahuètes....


----------



## ARKHAON (11 Août 2005)

Ah !! Bonne idée ce thread !! Ca montre que je devrais trainer plus souvent au bar ! 


ALors j'ai : 

Une Fender Stratocaster japonaise fin années 80, j'ai changé le micro chevalet pour un seymour duncan inveider (micro double)
pour l'amplification j'ai un peavy bandit 112
une pédale de disto MT-2 "Metal Zone" de chez boss ainsi qu'une pédale de chorus CH-1 "Super Chorus" de chez boss egalement 

J'ai egalement une guitare accoustique typée un peu espagnole mais pas de protection comme les guitares de flamenco, elle un peu plus petite que les autres guitares accoustiques mais qu'est ce qu'elle sonne bien ! C'est une Cort.



Sinon dans ce que j'ecoute niveau guitare euh... Ya un sacré paquet 
Au fait tant que c'est bien fait, et surtout dans le but de faire de la musique et pas d'être vendu au maximum de gens... Je vais mettre certains de mes guitaristes favoris je pense que ca sera plus simple et ca donnera une idée  :


Mathias ia Eklund
Jason Becker
Alexi Laïho
Mike Stern
Rob Johnson
Jeff Waters
Paco De Lucia
Steve Vai
Karl Logan
Patrick Rondat
John Mc Laughing

etc etc... yen a pleins d'autres mais bon !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Quoi? Rennesman c'est bien trouvé...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? Rennesman c'est bien trouvé...



j'ai pas dit que c'etait pas bien trouvé, j'ai dit que ça me faisait penser a quelqu'un.....  
sinon, oui, c'est bien trouvé....


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas dit que c'etait pas bien trouvé, j'ai dit que ça me faisait penser a quelqu'un.....
> sinon, oui, c'est bien trouvé....




en même temps, ledit quelqu'un avait un avatar assez dans l'esprit du sujet actuel 

tchô les guitardos


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

c'est vrai aussi, un autre pesant de cacahuète pour toi........


Arkhaon, la MT-2......un grand classique....le nombre qu'il doit s'en vendre par mois.....impressionant.....


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Enfin bon on parle de gratte c'est déjà ça...


----------



## Pierrou (11 Août 2005)

Moi j'ai une Jim Harley et un ampli 60 watt cube roland, ainsi qu'un folk yamaha.
Je joue un peu de tout
à l'électrique, du Deftones, du Tool.... plus du métal
et à l'acoustique des chansons 'de crooner' comme disent mes potes 
du -M-, du Renaud, ce genre de choses.

Cela dit, j'ai pas touché à ma gratte depuis le mois de juin, je devrais m'y remettre


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Août 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Qu'avez vous comme matos?



Rebecca ! :love: :love: :rateau:



			
				rennesman a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que vous jouez?



Des trucs de jeunes... 



			
				rennesman a dit:
			
		

> vous avez des bons plans?



Non mais je suis très preneur...

'+


----------



## ARKHAON (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai aussi, un autre pesant de cacahuète pour toi........
> 
> 
> Arkhaon, la MT-2......un grand classique....le nombre qu'il doit s'en vendre par mois.....impressionant.....




Arf ca c'est sur !! Un grand classique, mais qui sonne bien !!! 

Ideal pour faire du gros son et jouer du bon gros Metal  :rateau: 
Surtout que mon micro double avait été fait pour Slayer à la base hinhinhin
Et pis dans les solos bien rapides ca   

Mais je vous rassure, il m'arrive de jouer des trucs plus calmes, parfois


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> Arf ca c'est sur !! Un grand classique, mais qui sonne bien !!!
> 
> Ideal pour faire du gros son et jouer du bon gros Metal



rien en vaut un bon gros 2 corps JCM900...........
(si, un gros JCM800..... )
j'avais a une epoque monté des EMG81 et 85 sur une ThePaul....
ça sonné bien en disto, mais pas top en clair/crunch....
et j'aime bien les son crunch.....



ces temps ci, je joue beaucoup sur mon POD (2.0) et surtout sur mon mini Pignose, cet ampli est incroyable....5 watts, a pile et un son dement.....
crunchy comme jamais.....
en plus il a l'avantage d'etre bô....
il suffit de jouer sur les potards de la LesPaul pour passer d'un clair ultra-moileux a un crunch super...


----------



## chagregel (12 Août 2005)

Ca marche Grage Band comme guitare et le Black Eyed Peas en son?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Rebecca ! :love: :love: :rateau:




le mienne s'appelle Betty (et on apercoit sa tete devant la mienne.....)

...



@la Chag, tricheur....


----------



## rennesman (12 Août 2005)

moi une ovation eletroacoustique moyen gamme( ca fait pas longtemps que j'en joue) et je me passionne un peu pour le blues en ce moment.
mais mieux, j'ai découvert un truc qui a completement changé ma maniere de jouer, c'est l'accordage un demi ton en dessous. vous connaissez? en mi bémol
ca facilite le jeu en barré et demi barré et les bends de un ton d'une maniere considérable,j'ai eu cette "revelation" en regardant le dvd hendrix a woodstock ( quelle claque d'ailleurs ce set!) et depuis je le lache plus.


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> moi une ovation eletroacoustique moyen gamme( ca fait pas longtemps que j'en joue) et je me passionne un peu pour le blues en ce moment.
> mais mieux, j'ai découvert un truc qui a completement changé ma maniere de jouer, c'est l'accordage un demi ton en dessous. vous connaissez? en mi bémol
> ca facilite le jeu en barré et demi barré et les bends de un ton d'une maniere considérable,j'ai eu cette "revelation" en regardant le dvd hendrix a woodstock ( quelle claque d'ailleurs ce set!) et depuis je le lache plus.



en mi bemol ou en open de ré...?
en mi bemol, c'est mieux pour ma voix de m****......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: tiens, me rapelle quelqu'un ce pseudo.......




Tu crois? ... Noooooooon ; quand même pas!?!


----------



## rennesman (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en mi bemol ou en open de ré...?
> en mi bemol, c'est mieux pour ma voix de m****......


en mi bémol , c'est l'acordage hendrixien de pas mal de bluesman, mais l'open de ré est plus rollingstonien je trouve! l'emmerdant avec le d drop c'est qu'il faut repenser ta maniere de jouer tandis qu'avec le mi bémol pas besoin, c'est juste un décalage.
enfin les deux sont biens.
d'ailleurs j'ai remarqué que de led zep, les stones, hendrix, pas un ne joue en accordage classique, sauf a de rares exceptions

ps : il a quoi mon pseudo? si c'est de ça que vous parlez


----------



## rennesman (12 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui peut être interessant...
> 
> Moi je suis fan de T Bone Walker et na.



bizarre j'aurais plutot cru sonny boy williamson!


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois? ... Noooooooon ; quand même pas!?!







[RESTONS DANS LE SUJET]


			
				rennesman a dit:
			
		

> bizarre j'aurais plutot cru sonny boy williamson!


et il ment, il oublie les "Allman bros" et Big Bill .....
[]....


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> bizarre j'aurais plutot cru sonny boy williamson!


 
Ben j'aime bien mais sans plus, simplement le jour ou je me suis inscrit sur macgé j'écoutais un morceau de Sonnyboy, c'est tout.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> [RESTONS DANS LE SUJET]
> 
> et il ment, il oublie les "Allman bros" et Big Bill .....
> []....


 
Les allman j'aime bien, c'est sur, mais c'est un peu trop rock, j'en écoute jamais pendant trés longtemps...

En fait, ce qui m'éclate le plus c'est T Bone, et tous les gratteux qui l'ont suivi, genre Duke Robillard, Bob Margolin, Ronnie Earl...

Et je suis fan inconditionnel de Robert Cray, même si ça n'a rien à voir (peu..)


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2005)

Guitare Framus folk, je joue surtout en picking...

Le maître à tous est et restera encore pour longtemps Jimi Hendrix...!

Mais il y'en a d'autres qui se débrouillent un peu :

Poppa Chubby dont les impros sont proches de celles de Jimi.
Clapton est une référence aussi.
Paco di Lucia (déjà cité) dont je recommande l'écoute de celui-ci... 





PS : C'est quoi les bestioles qui tirent le traineau du père Noël déjà...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

Poppa Chubby tu l'as vu sur scène ?

C'est atroce, ça en finit plus, que de la gratte, sans âme, que dalle, un catalogue de riff...

Beuaarrrkkkk !!

En plus il est hyper méprisant avec les techniciens, un gros nase quoi...


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2005)

Poppa, je l'ai vu 3 fois sur scène, dont une fois où, en cours de morceaux, il péta une corde et continua à jouer comme si de rien n'était...
Maintenant les gouts et les couleurs... mais j'aimerais déjà jouer de la guitare comme lui parce que comme Jimi Hendrix j'ai rénoncé depuis l'expo à la cité de la musique à Paris   

Je connais encore la parti "basse" de "Hey Joe" que l'on jouait dans un garage tous les jeudis à l'époque... :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

Ouais les gouts et les couleurs...


Mais bon Poppa Chubby c'est un trés mauvais raccourci.


----------



## Nobody (12 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Poppa Chubby tu l'as vu sur scène ?
> 
> C'est atroce, ça en finit plus, que de la gratte, sans âme, que dalle, un catalogue de riff...
> 
> ...


 
Ca, pour être gros, il est gros! :affraid: 

Sinon, comme gratte, j'ai une copie de Strato avec un tout ch'ti ampli 10 watts et un overdrive depuis que j'ai remisé mes ambitions scéniques - ce qui date quand même du début des années '80!   - et que je ne joue plus que dans la pièce qui me sert de bureau chez moi. Avant j'avais un deux corps 120 W (je crois) type Marshall qu'un copain m'avait prêté mais ça date! 

Pi, j'ai une 12 cordes Norman que ma marraine m'avait offert pour mes 18 ans. J'y tiens comme à la prunelle de mes yeux... C'est d'elle dont je joue le plus.

Je joue (de moins en moins  ) un tas de truc: ça va de Led Zep (of course!) à Voulzy en passant par Pink Floyd, pas de quoi se vanter, des p'tits trucs amusants sans prétention (je ne parle pas des morceaux mais de mes interprétations bien sûr).

Y a aussi une guitare classique type espagnole bon marché qui traine dans un coin mais ça fait belle lurette que je n'y ai plus touché.

J'ai aussi une guimbarde et un tinwhistle en Do mais ça, ça nous éloigne de la gratte!


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

Bizarre qu'il soit en Do ton whistle, sont plus fréquents en D ou en E...


----------



## Nobody (12 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre qu'il soit en Do ton whistle, sont plus fréquents en D ou en E...


 
Exact, d'ailleurs je voulais un Ré mais y en avait plus quand je suis passé au magasin. Alors, vu le faible prix, j'ai pris un Do en me disant que j'en achèterais un Ré plus tard. Le but était, à terme, de jouer de la bombarde et d'apprendre le doigté sur un whistle avant de me frotter à l'apprentissage du pincé avec la anche de la bombarde. Et en achetant le Do, je me disais que je verrais d'abord si je parvenais à un p'tit résultat avant de continuer avec un Ré. Pi, ben ça n'a pas été bien loin! J'ai appris quelques morceaux, ça allait pas trop mal mais je n'ai jamais acheté de bombarde.  

Les bonnes résolutions, hein...


----------



## rennesman (12 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ca, pour être gros, il est gros! :affraid:
> 
> Sinon, comme gratte, j'ai une copie de Strato



une squier?


----------



## rennesman (12 Août 2005)

personne a entendu parler de cette guitare là?
http://guitare.playback.fr/line_6-variax_500_red-5724.html
elle modelise ce qui s'est fait de mieux en matiere de gratte en un tour de bouton!. assez revolutionnaire quand meme! je sais pas ce que ca vaut vraiment par contre en terme de rendu sonore et de jouabilité par contre.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

Je l'ai même essayée...

Point de vue son, c'est pas mal faut reconnaitre, mais je n'aurais aucun plaisir à l'utiliser...

Car t'as pas les sensations des grattes imitées, et en plus elle est moche...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les allman j'aime bien, c'est sur, mais c'est un peu trop rock, j'en écoute jamais pendant trés longtemps...
> 
> En fait, ce qui m'éclate le plus c'est T Bone, et tous les gratteux qui l'ont suivi, genre Duke Robillard, Bob Margolin, Ronnie Earl...
> 
> Et je suis fan inconditionnel de Robert Cray, même si ça n'a rien à voir (peu..)




tiens, j'ai vu robillard y a quelques semaines....oui, il est bon, c'est tres agreable de le voir en concert........;




concernant la Line 6 de RennesMan, vraiment pas un truc pour moi, mon Pod me fatigue deja assez comme ça.....
puis ça sonnera jamais comme une LP 59 ou une ST serie L
alors bon.....
mais sinon, ça joue bien et les simulations sont troublante dans pas mal de cas.....
c'est bien mais loin loin d'etre top.....
(rhaaaaaaaaa le toucher de ma LP.......)


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2005)

Si je vous parle de ma basse, j'ai bon?  

Quoiqu'il en soit c'est une Lag Rockline. J'adore cette basse.

j'ai aussi une vieille Epiphone sobrement appelée Sgt Pepper par la personne qui me l'a vendue contre la promesse de ne jamais la changer de nom...   

Avec la seconde, je jouais dans un group Punk du nom de NeoSid...
Depuis, c'est calme... J'ai acheté la Lag en 92 et je jouais pour moi. je la ressors de temps en temps... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## rennesman (12 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si je vous parle de ma basse, j'ai bon?
> 
> 
> j'ai aussi une vieille Epiphone sobrement appelée Sgt Pepper par la personne qui me l'a vendue contre la promesse de ne jamais la changer de nom...
> love:  :love:  :love:


ca pourrait etre le début d'un scenario de film d'horreur de série z tu sais ça! genre un charme maléfique.
tu l'apelles par un autre nom, par mégarde et ta basse se transforme en fusil a pompes fou! à cogiter!


----------



## rennesman (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai vu robillard y a quelques semaines....oui, il est bon, c'est tres agreable de le voir en concert........;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je me laisserais bien tenter néansmoins, j'ai un budget de 500-600 euros pour l'éléctrique que je veux m'acheter , donc un truc moyen gamme, les Lp c'est encore trop cher pour moi.
t'as un avis sur les squier? il parait que certaines , les mades in japan, sont vraiment pas mal pour le prix. j'ai hate d'en essayer une.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

moi j'ai une pearl master custom avec des cymbales istanbul et sabian...



...



ben quoi, j'm'ai gouré de sujet?  

ok je sors...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> je me laisserais bien tenter néansmoins, j'ai un budget de 500-600 euros pour l'éléctrique que je veux m'acheter , donc un truc moyen gamme, les Lp c'est encore trop cher pour moi.
> t'as un avis sur les squier? il parait que certaines , les mades in japan, sont vraiment pas mal pour le prix. j'ai hate d'en essayer une.



L'affaire du momet c'est chez Fender 

Strato lite ash ou tele lite ash 650 euros à peu pres avec micros seymour duncan...

C'est énorme...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'affaire du momet c'est chez Fender
> 
> Strato lite ash ou tele lite ash 650 euros à peu pres avec micros seymour duncan...
> 
> C'est énorme...




tiens, en voila un bon plan, effectivement...
je me laisserai bien tenté......  
faut que je l'essaie....


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, en voila un bon plan, effectivement...
> je me laisserai bien tenté......
> faut que je l'essaie....



Ben écoute, j'ai acheté la strat, c'est top, le manche est en érable moucheté, super beau...

Tout est super bien fini, le bois du corps ayant poussé dans les marais est trés poreux, la gratte est super légère, elle résonne incroyable...

Et les micros sont top, vraiment une excellente affaire, je l'emmene quand je vais faire le boeuf, je suis tranquille avec ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

Ben voilàààààààà! ... Quand vous êtes là à discuter chifons, au moins vous foutez pas le boxon ailleurs...  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2005)

Y a quelques recettes trés simple pour que je sois agréable...

Faut les connaitre c'est tout...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a quelques recettes trés simple pour que je sois agréable...
> 
> Faut les connaitre c'est tout...



effectivement, me plait bien ce fil....:love:
ben, je vais voir pour cette Strat, parce que pour moi rien ne sonne comme un LP custom, mais mon dos, lui, il s'en fout....


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, me plait bien ce fil....:love:
> ben, je vais voir pour cette Strat, parce que pour moi rien ne sonne comme un LP custom, mais mon dos, lui, il s'en fout....



Ah ben c'est le top la LP Custom, pour certains trucs c'est irremplaçable...

Mais cette gratte me fait peur pour plusieurs raisons :

1 - SON PRIX

2 - Sa fragilité comme toutes les gibson

3 - Peu versatile

4 - Excessivement lourde...

En fait si j'investissait dans une gibson ce serait soit une ES335 soit une ES135 (avec des micros P90 de préférence..)


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est le top la LP Custom, pour certains trucs c'est irremplaçable...
> 
> Mais cette gratte me fait peur pour plusieurs raisons :
> 
> 1 - SON PRIX




c'est fait, donc....




			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 2 - Sa fragilité comme toutes les gibson



ça fait plus de 5 ans que je la trimballe sans soucis....suffit juste de detendre un peu les cordes avant un gros deplacement....




			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 3 - Peu versatile




oui, mais comme elle sonne......et se wuwuwu en bend.......pffff.......




			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 4 - Excessivement lourde...




ben, c'est mon probleme....




			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait si j'investissait dans une gibson ce serait soit une ES335 soit une ES135 (avec des micros P90 de préférence..)



ben, mon reve ce serait une Sg custom pour avoir le meme manche que la mienne....
ou une ES345.....mais bon.....dure a trouver....


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> stook a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> stook a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> stook a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le mienne s'appelle Betty (et on apercoit sa tete devant la mienne.....)
> 
> ...



Héhé...   

Bon alors qui c'est-y-qui m'apprend à faire autre chose que de la musique de jeune ?

'+


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2005)

moi, j'ai eu une Bach basse Sib et une piccolo Yamaha...  et pour le jazz un Cornet-trompette Vincent Courtois Sib/Ut qui cuivrait à merveille (à fond) avec un beau timbre gras et puissant... Juste que si le type qui a piqué la caisse de mon frère à l'époque avait pu me laisser au moins le cornet...  

quoi, ça compte pas non plus ?!!  

bon, ok, un jour je me ferais plaisir et je m'offrirais ça

http://www.gildas-arzel.com/guitar/image.php?nom=5_9_F1000009.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors qui c'est-y-qui m'apprend à faire autre chose que de la musique de jeune ?



Bah, dans le lot on va bien finir par en trouver un pour t'apprendre à jouer _Jeux interdits_.


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

J'ai trouvé un basse pour les gamers de la mgz  


http://cgi.ebay.com/ROQUE-BATTY-RB-M16-MACHINE-GUN-BASS_W0QQitemZ7342273397QQcategoryZ4713QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] bon, ok, un jour je me ferais plaisir et je m'offrirais ça

http://www.gildas-arzel.com/guitar/image.php?nom=5_9_F1000009.jpg  [/QUOTE]

Tu fais du slide ?


----------



## rennesman (13 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'affaire du momet c'est chez Fender
> 
> Strato lite ash ou tele lite ash 650 euros à peu pres avec micros seymour duncan...
> 
> C'est énorme...



thks ! je note la ref et je vais aller essayer ça des que le revendeur pres de chez moi sort de son congé estival.


----------



## rennesman (13 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, ok, un jour je me ferais plaisir et je m'offrirais ça
> 
> http://www.gildas-arzel.com/guitar/image.php?nom=5_9_F1000009.jpg


une danelec 12 cordes, ca fait folk rock sixties
sur le site de gildas arzel, (excellent guitariste avec une  technique assez dure a imiter soit dit en passant) y'a aussi ça 
http://www.gildas-arzel.com/guitar/index.php?action=visuPhotoMove&idGalerie=10
je serais curieux de voir comment ca rend, une guitare-sitar.


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Août 2005)

Bonjour, 

Perso j'ai mon brevet de guitare classique, j'ai une guitare de Mirecourt.
Et j'ai aussi une Folk noir de chez Stagg ( elle traine je sais pls où chez moi)
Avant je jouait en plus du classique juste des accords pour accompagner, mais là j'essaye de me mettre comme y faut à la guitare, je viens d'entrprendre de jouer Stairway to heaven de Led Zep

Voilà.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> une danelec 12 cordes, ca fait folk rock sixties
> sur le site de gildas arzel, (excellent guitariste avec une  technique assez dure a imiter soit dit en passant) y'a aussi ça
> http://www.gildas-arzel.com/guitar/index.php?action=visuPhotoMove&idGalerie=10
> je serais curieux de voir comment ca rend, une guitare-sitar.



Enfin Gildas Arzel il a surtout l'aspect d'un gros porc dégueulasse...

Canada, quel beau nom de groupe... Vive les années 80 décidément...

Aprés parait qu'il joue de la gratte, c'est Goldman qui le dit...


----------



## rennesman (13 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin Gildas Arzel il a surtout l'aspect d'un gros porc dégueulasse...
> 
> Canada, quel beau nom de groupe... Vive les années 80 décidément...
> 
> Aprés parait qu'il joue de la gratte, c'est Goldman qui le dit...



laul kassé!
j'ai pas dit que j'étais fan, c'est clair qu'il a des compos qui laissent a désirer mais je l'ai vu dans une emssion ou il faisait un truc de fingerpicking de folkeux assez bluffant quand meme !
c'est comme marcel dadi laul, le mec a faisait des compos pas vraiment immortelles mais quand meme, il maitrisait l'instrument!
un shredder quoi!
j'ai pas non plus dit que c'était chet atkins non plus!laul


----------



## rennesman (13 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Perso j'ai mon brevet de guitare classique, j'ai une guitare de Mirecourt.
> Et j'ai aussi une Folk noir de chez Stagg ( elle traine je sais pls où chez moi)
> ...


tu joues du classique? bien? les accords arpégés de stairway to heaven ca devrait pas etre un probleme pour toi alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Perso j'ai mon brevet de guitare classique, j'ai une guitare de Mirecourt.
> Et j'ai aussi une Folk noir de chez Stagg ( elle traine je sais pls où chez moi)
> ...



Et voilàààààààà!!! ... On en est finalement à la deuxième génération de grateux qui va briser les burnes du voisinage avec cette comptine mielleuse


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> laul kassé!
> j'ai pas dit que j'étais fan, c'est clair qu'il a des compos qui laissent a désirer mais je l'ai vu dans une emssion ou il faisait un truc de fingerpicking de folkeux assez bluffant quand meme !
> c'est comme marcel dadi laul, le mec a faisait des compos pas vraiment immortelles mais quand meme, il maitrisait l'instrument!
> un shredder quoi!
> j'ai pas non plus dit que c'était chet atkins non plus!laul




L O L = laughing out loudly...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et voilàààààààà!!! ... On en est finalement à la deuxième génération de grateux qui va briser les burnes du voisinage avec cette comptine mielleuse



J'osais pas...

Mais j'avoue que j'ai pensé à Wayne's World..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'osais pas...
> 
> Mais j'avoue que j'ai pensé à Wayne's World..



Ben oui... Avec Jeux interdit c'est quand même au palmarès du concassage testiculaire  ... Saint Victor Jara, ayez pitié d'eux, car ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2005)

Ou sinon, on a qu'à leur arracher les burnes directement ? Non ?

Comme ça c'est fait, on en parle plus...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ou sinon, on a qu'à leur arracher les burnes directement ? Non ?
> 
> Comme ça c'est fait, on en parle plus...



Arrête, grand fou... Tu fais frémir le sergent Chilien qui someille tout au fond de moi ; du côté de vers là-bas... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ou sinon, on a qu'à leur arracher les burnes directement ? Non ?
> 
> Comme ça c'est fait, on en parle plus...



Bah, vous pouvez aussi bien _put their testiboules in boiled water_, mais Amok vous expliquera ça mieux que moi.


----------



## Nobody (14 Août 2005)

Je me souviens, la première fois que j'ai écouté ce Led Zep IV, je croyais que le critique musical, qui mettait en exergue "Stairway" et le citait comme le sommet du disque, s'était trompé de titre et qu'il voulait en réalité parler de "When the levee breaks" qui m'avait bien plus impressionné et que je trouvais bien plus fort à mon sens que le dit "Stairway"!


M'a fallu du temps pour m'en rendre compte!


----------



## Amok (15 Août 2005)

_"J'ai la guitare qui me démange"_

Yves Duteil.







Perso, je trouve que l'on a jamais fait mieux pour exprimer cet état de transe absolu, créatif et fou-fou. Si on a, en plus, les cheveux longs et de la corne pour masquer les empreintes digitales, c'est mieux.

Bon, vous pouvez continuer, je ne faisais que passer.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _"J'ai la guitare qui me démange"_
> 
> Yves Duteil.
> 
> ...



Guitarophobe !


----------



## Amok (15 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Guitarophobe !



On ne va pas commencer à détailler : appellez moi "phobe" tout court sinon nous n'allons pas nous en sortir ! 

Bon, sans déconner*, je suis quand même sidéré que personne n'ai cité Yves Duteil et ce passage mémorable dans "le petit pont de bois". Les cordes, tendues à l'extrème font "ting, ting, tong, ting". C'est super joli**.

* Bah oui. 
** Merci à Sonnyboy de m'avoir fait découvrir Yves Duteil.


----------



## rennesman (15 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens, la première fois que j'ai écouté ce Led Zep IV, je croyais que le critique musical, qui mettait en exergue "Stairway" et le citait comme le sommet du disque, s'était trompé de titre et qu'il voulait en réalité parler de "When the levee breaks" qui m'avait bien plus impressionné et que je trouvais bien plus fort à mon sens que le dit "Stairway"!
> 
> 
> M'a fallu du temps pour m'en rendre compte!


moi je trouve  que cette chanson est un modele de production, d'inventivité et de maitrise harmonique et rythmique.
une chanson qui démarre comme une ballade moyen-ageuse et qui progressivement glisse vers le hard rock le plus sauvage et brutal et moderne ,sans qu'on ait l'impression d'un collage ou d'une piece montée de deux chansons, je dis chapeau bas. Et puis les paroles sont jolies.Sur when the levee breaks c'est surtout bonham qui est a l'oeuvre et c'est vrai que cette chanson est pas mal non plus. d'ailleurs tout l'album l'est.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ** Merci à Sonnyboy de m'avoir fait découvrir Yves Duteil.



Il vous en prie, la prochaine fois c'est Maxime Leforestier...


----------



## Nobody (15 Août 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve que cette chanson est un modele de production, d'inventivité et de maitrise harmonique et rythmique.
> une chanson qui démarre comme une ballade moyen-ageuse et qui progressivement glisse vers le hard rock le plus sauvage et brutal et moderne ,sans qu'on ait l'impression d'un collage ou d'une piece montée de deux chansons, je dis chapeau bas. Et puis les paroles sont jolies.Sur when the levee breaks c'est surtout bonham qui est a l'oeuvre et c'est vrai que cette chanson est pas mal non plus. d'ailleurs tout l'album l'est.


 
Je ne dis pas que je ne trouve pas ce morceau intéressant. Bien au contraire. 

Non, je relatais ma première écoute du disque en '75. J'avais 12 ans. Pas encore vraiment éduqué musicalement. A l'époque on n'avait guère que Maritie et Gilbert Carpentier pour ça, tu vois le genre, c'était pas réellement la meilleure école et puis pour mes parents, rock and roll ça avait automatiquement des parfums (?) de drogue, de stupre et de fornication, fallait pas que le petit fifi que j'étais y touche, tu comprends, vade retro satanas et tout le toutim. Donc, à 12 ans, j'avais à peine que quelques singles des Beatles et des Stones, une k7 de Slade (!) et un LP ou deux d'Elvis (Presley, Costello allait suivre mais pas tout de suite) qui tentaient vainement d'avoir un aspect sulfureux mais ce n'était pas Let it Be ou Suspicious Mind qui pouvaient effrayer mes parents! Alors quand j'ai ouï le "Runes Album" du Zep, c'est plutôt des morceaux tchac tchac boum que je cherchais plutôt qu'un truc plus construit comme "Stairway". Même si la slide guitare de "When the Levee Breaks" est tout bonnement exceptionnelle.

Ceci dit, effectivement, le Led Zeppelin IV est très vif, plus que le III que j'aime beaucoup aussi. Tout est beau, ici, tout est réussi. Le IV reste sans doute leur tout meilleur album. D'abord parce qu'il est celui où figurent leurs compositions les plus évidentes, inspirées ("Black Dog", "Stairway to Heaven") et ensuite parce que, monument de rock électrique ("Rock'n'Roll"), création dont l'intensité est presqu'hendrixienne ("When the Levee Breaks"), l'album est d'une subtilité et d'une finesse analogues sinon supérieures à celles qui marquaient Led Zeppelin III. La force de l'inspiration présente ici, l'étendue du registre sonore déployé et l'originalité du rock inventé au fil de ce disque permettent d'écrire que l'album est un des plus grands de l'histoire du rock. Led Zeppelin IV est une fascinante construction: écouté encore et encore au fil des ans, il dévoile des richesses que l'on n'avait pas soupçonnées, et l'on se prend toujours à découvrir quelque fresque sonore, quelque note de guitare, quelque inflexion vocale bizarrement passées inaperçues jusque là.

Pour en revenir à "Stairway...", qui part en une montée en spirale vers l'extase électrique avec sa construction en crescendo, montant comme un raga emporté dans une fièvre finale, Dister écrivait "Robert Plant est fabuleux de bout en bout: excitant comme Mick Jagger ou l'Elvis des débuts, celui de "Mystery Train" et des enregistrements Sun, sexy partout et incroyablement émouvant quand, au coeur du légendaire "Stairway to heaven" (sommet de l'album), il répète d'un ton doux et lointain les mots "Makes Me Wonder", sur un fond aux accords lisses et célestes d'une Gibson brun acajou, il semble dévaler, aux côtés de son ami, un escalier infini.

C'est pas beau, ça?


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

*ça parle, ça parle, ça parle, pendant ce temps ici ça joue  *


----------



## rennesman (2 Septembre 2005)

j'imagine mal un mec se pointer sur scene pour un set avec cette gratte là
http://www.thomann.de/thoiw9_artikel-173552.html
une guitare camping car, c'est abusé.


----------



## rennesman (2 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *ça parle, ça parle, ça parle, pendant ce temps ici ça joue  *


pas mal ton lien!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

tiens, je l'avais oublié ce fil....tu fais bien de le remonter.........

en tout cas, curieuse gratte.....:mouais:.....
mais maintenant que j'ai vu tout Weezer venir sur scene avec des Pod (line6) je me dis que tout est possible, eux qui ne juraient que par Orange et Hiwatt en matier d'amplification.......


----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2005)

pas tout relu...

alors j'ai une guitare folk "Arts et Lutherie" depuis peu (très peu en fait) mais j'ai depuis bien plus longtemps une basse b&B (électro-acc) et depuis encore plus longtemps une basse cinq-cordes Tobias


_mais tout le monde le sait déjà non ? _


----------



## romaing34 (4 Septembre 2005)

Salut les gratteux   

Perso j'ai une Lag Custom shop (époque Toulouse, avant le déménagement vers Bédarieux), montée en Seymour Duncan (SH4 Jeff Beck en chevalet, et 2 SSL1 en medium/manche), mid-boost / Mid-cut et split en push/push sur le SH4.

Niveau ampli pour l'instant j'ai quasiment tout revendu, il me reste un p'tit Fender Champ 12 tout lampes (le son clair est top, pour l'overdrive j'utilise une Maxon OD808). Et je lorgne vers la série AVT de chez Vox (modélisation), mais je n'ai pas pu encore les essayer bien longtemps.


----------



## Fulvio (4 Septembre 2005)

En accoustique, j'ai une Lag type super-jumbo à pan coupé achetée neuve en 2001. Je l'adore ! J'ai pas beaucoup de référence pour dire si c'est une guitare bonne, moyenne ou d'exception (pour sa gamme de prix, ça m'étonnerait), mais c'est avec elle que j'ai fait le plus de progrès, donc naturellement, pour moi, elle sonne bien et c'est la plus belle :love:

En électrique, j'ai une Vantage imitation Stratocaster, achetée en 1997 d'occasion pour pas très chère. Elle est noire et son panneau était à l'origine blanc, mais je l'ai repeint en rouge. Je me suis fait la main dessus, et j'ai même joué en groupe avec jusqu'à très récemment (influence Pixies), mais je ne m'y suis pas attaché autant qu'à ma lag. Faut dire qu'il m'a fallu pas mal de temps pour apprendre à m'amuser avec l'électricité, même si c'était mes aspirations premières d'apprenti-gratteux. Mais je m'en suis contenté et elle m'a rendu de fiers services. Récemment, un pote m'a prêté une Epiphone imitation Telecaster (si, si !), qui n'est peut-être pas de meilleure qualité, mais à ma surprise, je me suis sentit de suite plus à l'aise sur son manche plus large et plus plat. Ca m'a donné envie d'en changer, mais comme mon groupe a préféré splitter avant de conquérir le monde, je vais temporiser.

Pour les amplis, d'abord un Rocktron rampage 120, qui m'a faché avec la marque. Grosse daube à mauvais son plus gros problèmes d'électroniques. Puis un Fender FM 212 R, déjà beauuuuuucoup mieux. Malheureusement, il risque de servir moins souvent, maintenant.


----------



## macarel (4 Septembre 2005)

Perso j'ai une Lag Custom shop (époque Toulouse, avant le déménagement vers Bédarieux),

C'est rigolo, j'ai une LAG Rockline achté en 1986 (si mes souvenirs sont bons, il se peut que c'était en 1985), donc avant le déménagement et même avant les boutons "push"
Ensuite j'ai une Gibson J50 (depuis 1973), une autre acoustique Eperador (1969) une Cort  (2000)(oui, oui, ils font aussi des bonnes guitares) electro avec micro Fishman.
Comme ampli: Roland Jazz Chorus :love: 
Pour enrégistrer: Tascam US-224 et Logic Express, SM58, Beyer "tube" (tellement vieux que je n'arrive plus à lire le modèle)


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Septembre 2005)

Je joue en ce moment La Sarabande en Re Mineur de Haendel...
J'ai redécouvert ce morceau en regardant "Barry Lindon" en option audiovisuelle.
:love:


----------



## rennesman (25 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je joue en ce moment La Sarabande en Re Mineur de Haendel...
> J'ai redécouvert ce morceau en regardant "Barry Lindon" en option audiovisuelle.
> :love:


pas tres dur a jouer et tres 'payant' quand une fille passe dans les parages.


----------



## rennesman (25 Septembre 2005)

personne a une Martin ici, par hasard?
http://www.thomann.de/thoiw9_martinguitars_d28_prodinfo.html
il parait que quand on joue ce genre de gratte, on peut plus en décrocher tellement le son est bon , chaud doux et sucré, ou à souhait, agressif et subtile a la fois; la projection, exceptionelle.
pour infos, c'est la gratte qu'on entend sur tous les beatles ,stones, led zep et compagnie a de rares exceptions pres.


----------



## sofiping (25 Septembre 2005)

http://www.koreus.com/files/200502/double-guitar.html

!l est 10h10 ....


----------



## rennesman (25 Septembre 2005)

c'est qui ce clown? avec son tapping et sa dégaine d'alice cooper?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> personne a une Martin ici, par hasard?
> http://www.thomann.de/thoiw9_martinguitars_d28_prodinfo.html
> il parait que quand on joue ce genre de gratte, on peut plus en décrocher tellement le son est bon , chaud doux et sucré, ou à souhait, agressif et subtile a la fois; la projection, exceptionelle.
> pour infos, c'est la gratte qu'on entend sur tous les beatles ,stones, led zep et compagnie a de rares exceptions pres.



Le problème de Martin, outre le prix, c'est qu'on ne peut pas se permettre de monter des cordes de femelle dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

bonjour les gens,

en fait, la guitare ça me disait rien du tout, me paraissait super dur a jouer... et on vient de m'en préter... bon je trouve ça toujours super dur  , mais ca fait super plaisir du coup qd on arrive a jouer qqch... (pi, ce serat plus pratique a trimbaler que mon piano...  )

faut compter combien dans une folk d'occasion, faut faire attention a quoi dans une gratte pour débuter ? enfin si vous avez des conseils je suis preneur...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> faut compter combien dans une folk d'occasion, faut faire attention a quoi dans une gratte pour débuter ?


Qu'il y ait des cordes?


----------



## reineman (2 Janvier 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> bonjour les gens,
> 
> en fait, la guitare ça me disait rien du tout, me paraissait super dur a jouer... et on vient de m'en préter... bon je trouve ça toujours super dur  , mais ca fait super plaisir du coup qd on arrive a jouer qqch... (pi, ce serat plus pratique a trimbaler que mon piano...  )
> 
> faut compter combien dans une folk d'occasion, faut faire attention a quoi dans une gratte pour débuter ? enfin si vous avez des conseils je suis preneur...


 la meilleure guitare d'entée de gamme...  de loin, c'est la Cort earth 100 http://www.leadguitars.fr/desart.php3?ART=620
sinon, moins cher t'auras que des daubes...
d'occase tu dois pouvoir l'avoir a moins cher...
sinon, pour trois cent euros, t'as les art et lutherie qui sont vraiemnt de tres tres bonnes guitares.elles rivalisent sans probleme avec des yamahas a 500 euros...600 euros
http://www.leadguitars.fr/desart.php3?ART=607


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Janvier 2006)

j'ai commencé sur une yamaha classique bas de gamme et pis j'ai continué sur une Santos y Major flamenca... mais ça fait un bail que j'ai pas joué


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Casse pas les couilles à choisir la marque !!!
Bosse !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Casse pas les couilles à choisir la marque !!!
> Bosse !



*Sonnyboy, lui, passe trop de temps*
au bar macG pour progresser...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sonnyboy, lui, passe trop de temps*
> au bar macG pour progresser...



Sonnyboy n'a plus besoin de progresser.


----------



## reineman (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Casse pas les couilles à choisir la marque !!!
> Bosse !




bah fais pas ta vierge effarouchée!.. file lui un référence de bonne gratte!...- je sais que t'as bon coeur...au fond, ma sonnaille..


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Non pas ce soir.

Plus pendant un moment.


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Février 2006)

Salut à tous,
Vous connaissez un site gratuit et pas mal pour apprendre à jouer?

*DW*


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Février 2006)

Non.

C'est sur internet qu'on apprend à jouer de la gratte ??

V'la aut' chose !!


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Février 2006)

Ben pourquoi pas   y'en a qui trouve bien leur copine sur Internet, alors why not..
On fait c'qu'on peut


----------

